# GSK expects Lotronex to be re-introduced in November



## Jeffrey Roberts (Apr 15, 1987)

Mentioned today in GSK's 3rd quarter 2002 results:"In November GSK expects to re-introduce Lotronex in the USA for use bywomen with severe diarrhoea-predominant irritable bowel syndrome." http://biz.yahoo.com/prnews/021023/phw008_1.html


----------



## sunshine (Mar 6, 2000)

Hi Jeff,Do you have any news about what's happening with Lotroex in Canada?


----------



## khfunk (Nov 9, 2001)

Thank Goodness! Thanks for the news.


----------



## Michele59 (Apr 30, 2001)

Thank you for the great news! I already have downloaded the info for my dr. and she has it in the works. We are just waiting for the go-ahead! This is just great! I am smiling again! Thank you, thank you.


----------



## halo1051 (Apr 24, 2002)

Jr. member number 6730 stated she downloaded information on the release of Lotronex for her Dr. I did not find any information other that it was being released in Nov. Is there some detailed info. that I could send to my Dr. He told me to watch the internet because I probably would get info there before he would. Agree with 6730 Thanks and harrah!


----------



## patt (Oct 12, 2002)

my name is Riley in texas and i would like to know when will the new rx be for men my Dr in dallas tx put me on this drug and it works so --good on me and help me so very good RX.


----------



## Jeffrey Roberts (Apr 15, 1987)

You may refer to this FDA page about Lotronex which has information for you and your doctor: http://www.fda.gov/cder/drug/infopage/lotronex/lotronex.htm


----------

